# GENOA | Projects & Construction



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*G E N O V A
L I G U R I A **|** I T A L Y







*










​
The city of Genoa is located in Liguria region, north-west Italy. About 595,000 people live within the municipality's limits (240.29 sqkm); while its province (1,839.20 sqkm) counts 855,000 resident persons. Over 1.5 million people live in the wider metropolitan area stretching along the East and West Riviera.

The history of Genova begins in the 4th century BC. It was also one of the Italy's Maritime Republics, and today it is one of Italy's main ports. Trade, shipbuilding, and banking helped support its expansion in the Mediterranean Sea and beyond. Genoa has been nicknamed "La Superba" ("The Proud One") also due to its glorious past and impressive historical landmarks. The old town of Genoa, indeed, was inscribed on the World Heritage List (UNESCO) in 2006. Two years before, Genoa was proclaimed European Capital of Culture.

The city is also the birthplace of famous people such as Christopher Columbus, Andrea Doria, Niccolò Paganini, Giuseppe Mazzini, Renzo Piano and Grimaldo Canella. The city has hosted massive shipyards and steelworks since the 19th century, and its solid financial sector dates back to the Middle Age. A number of leading Italian companies are based in the city, including Fincantieri, Selex, Ansaldo Energia, Piaggio Aerospace, Mediterranean Shipping Company and Costa Cruises. The city today is also expanding in the tourism industry.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Fabrizio Sabatino








Alice Leonetti








Luca Carlini








Peter You








Ulrich Schardt








Daniele Parodi
​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The Polcevera Park and the Red Circle*
Design | Stefano Boeri Architetti, Metrogramma, Inside Outside, Mobility in Chain, Transsolar, Tempo Riuso, H&A Associati, Laura Gatti, Luca Vitone, Secondo Antonio Accotto.










​
“A Red Steel Circle. A ring that embraces – passing under the new bridge – an area made of iron, water, cement and asphalt. The “Red Circle” symbolising the powerful local tradition of blast furnaces, cranes, and overhead cranes, runs along the locations where the tragedy of 14 August 2018 occurred. It embraces them without separating them from their context, linking them together, […] joining the separate sections through bike/pedestrian path and distributing the renewable energy generated by the solar collectors – thermal and photovoltaic – located on the roofs of the buildings, by the Wind Tower and by the piezoelectric flooring (which symbolically contribute to the energy balance) converting into energy the traffic flows that run through the new Bridge and the Circle. Energy and movement that flow into the Wind Tower“. This is how Stefano Boeri, group leader of the team that won the competition, opens the presentation that summarises the key points of the project.










​
The urban project, named “The Polcevera Park and The Red Circle” has been thought out as a system of parks with different ecologies and infrastructures for sustainable mobility and smart buildings for R&D and manufacturing with the aim of reversing the current image of the Polcevera valley, from a complex and tragically devastated place to a territory of sustainable innovation for the rejuvenation of Genoa itself.

The Red Steel Circle – a symbolic element and embodiment of the “urban sewing” of the two sides of the valley – develops changing its nature: it becomes a walkway, a raised square, an access and exit ramp, a corridor between the buildings or an underground path and connects all the different territories, highlighting the great urban botanical park: the Polcevera Park. A new regenerated site that will run under the new bridge, designed by Renzo Piano to replace the Morandi Bridge that mostly collapsed in August 2018 causing a tragic accident and several deaths.










​
“Rebuilding from an architectural and urban point of view but above all from a social point of view. For this reason, the rebirth called for a project that first and foremost would be a hymn to life. Joyful, with quality services, designed primarily for people, people who live and work there. We strongly wanted the vision to embody the colours and scents of the Mediterranean, of which Genoa is a symbol in the world. In fact, the goal is to rebuild a cohesive urban system, socially active, innovative so as to revitalize not just the area but also the neighbouring ones by turning it into an attraction. The architectural project proposed consists of the design of World Buildings that is large clusters of buildings with a multi-functional role and a streamlined yet recognisable architectural language. Inspired by industrial architecture and the blue colour of the Mediterranean, the new buildings are built with sustainable materials and the large roofs offer surfaces for the production of renewable energy. The buildings open up to the park and are intersected and connected by the Red Circle,” adds Andrea Boschetti, founding partner of Milan-based Metrogramma.

The Red Steel Circle is first and foremost a relationship-building structure: it is a bike-pedestrian road 1570 meters long, 6 meters wide and 250 meters radius, equipped with a 120-meter-high Wind Tower for the production and distribution of renewable energy that connects the district just in front of the new station. The latter houses a system of wind turbines and belongs, like the Red Circle, to the new energy network of Polcevera created thanks to the contribution of the German firm Transsolar.

The Red Circle is part of a sustainable mobility grid where bike and pedestrian paths, smart mobility lanes, shared surfaces and intelligent parking spaces all come together inside a strategy developed with MIC | Mobility in Chain, with the goal of creating a safe public space on a human scale.



















​
The Polcevera Park, basically consists of a system of parks that gather in the overall vision the variety of plants and trees typical of the Mediterranean basin, designed by Inside Outside | Petra Blaisse and built with the contribution of agronomist and landscape designer Laura Gatti and geologist Secondo Antonio Accotto.

“The landscape project presents itself as a structure of parallel stripes that organises the entire site, giving rise to a botanical park where each strip, whose width varies from 7 to 20 meters and is marked by an aligned path, represents a different type of garden, thus increasing the degree of biodiversity of the entire area. And of the experiences for the citizens through the typologies themselves and the equipment (it will be possible to use recreational, educational and socialisation areas as for playing sports, collecting flowers and fruits, using animal dedicated areas). Running perpendicular to the linear gardens there is a further zig-zag path that becomes the only connection between East and West until one reaches the Red Circle that intersects all the stripes and creates connections that were previously impossible, allowing cyclists and pedestrians to move everywhere with previously unimaginable ease. The Red Circle, together with this system of paths puts available in a very efficient way all the green spaces and areas of the Park, giving to citizens and visitors an experience of the landscape that is both beautiful and intimate […]. All green areas and the squares will be created so as to absorb rainwater, extra water will be collected and used for irrigation and such. The efficiency of this new landscape does not only have a practical function such as the sustainability of the water management, but also embodies the symbolic value of Genoa’s comeback after the Morandi Bridge tragedy“. These are the words used by Petra Blaisse and her Inside Outside Dutch studio to describe the Park.










​
In the heart of the Park stands Genova in the wood: an art installation featuring 43 trees, designed by artist Luca Vitone, dedicated to the memory of the victims of the suddenly collapsed Morandi bridge as well as to the timeless memory of the pain and faults of mankind but, at the same time, a symbol of the indomitable strength of a city.

“Each tree will be dedicated to a Ligurian figure from every period of the cultural scene from Montale to Pivano, Germi, Villaggio, Strozzi, Scanavino, Alberti all the way to Coppedé. Figures that were born in the region or that have found in the region the right environment for their growth, individuals who, with their imagination, were able to contribute and export in the world the image of Genoa and Liguria. Each name of the author will be hidden by its anagram that will give the title to the plant and it will be up to the visitor, as in any puzzle game, to discover the person to whom the tree is dedicated. Paths that can be freely explored inside the “Forest”, where benches with peculiar shapes, such as wheels or crosses make the perfect place to read and rest in the shade of the trees. Visitor’s curiosity will be satisfied by the botanical data sheets – symbolic – biographies that for each tree/author will have an explanation of the affinity, pairing and relations. This information, with the related anagram solution, will be available through an app designed on purpose for the project. Also, a library is planned dedicated to books on botany and on the authors who are protagonists of the Forest,” says the artist Luca Vitone.










​
The Parco del Polcevera will become a new centre: all around it, the district will be reborn, understood as a community of life, relationships and exchanges. The BIC buildings in the Green Factory area, the New Forts and the ex Mercato Ovaivicolo become new hubs of productivity and innovation, essential ingredients for a sustainable rebirth also from the economic-financial point of view as studied in depth by H&A Associati.

The project will be built through an open participatory process (for the month of October 2019), with the active involvement of the administration, inhabitants and other local stakeholders. Called “The Polcevera Table 2.0”, it will be a tool that will accompany all phases of the work, from the design to the construction, also using tools such as temporary structures for the start, implementation and finalization of the process, as defined in the tender by Temporiuso.

“The Red Circle, the Tower, the World Buildings, and the Polcevera Park with its vital chromatic and botanical variety will act as Genoa’s welcome to the passers-by of the future – says Stefano Boeri – A welcome to the world that crosses it and reaches Genoa from a network of infrastructure that stretches from east to west connecting Italy to Europe, parks perched on vertical walls, workers and noblewomen, singers-poets and naval engineers. A Superb City, even though it is afflicted by poignant melancholy; beautiful, even if in the harshness of its everlasting contradictions. A city of steel and sea, sculpted by wind and tragedy, but always able to stand tall“.










​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Polcevera Bridge*
Design | Renzo Piano Building Workshop
Official Website | pergenova.com
Live Webcams | Link

Back to months ago, Genoa's mayor announced that a 202 million euros project by hometown architect Renzo Piano inspired by a naval ship had been chosen to replace the Morandi Bridge that collapsed in a tragic event. The mayor has said the city chosen Renzo Piano bridge based on different criteria: costs, aesthetics, ease of reconstruction, time, risks and maintenance. The mayor has added that Santiago Calatrava's proposal -in collaboration with construction company Cimolai- was also good. 








Renzo Piano has decided to give the project for free, "I do it for civic spirit" he said. The project incorporates weight-bearing columns that resemble the bow of a ship, and will be illuminated by 43 lamps casting a light shaped like ships' sails and representing each of the victims. Piano will also be the project's technical supervisor. Piano comments on the spirit of the redesign: "The new bridge will have to be simple and parsimonious, but not trivial. It will look like a ship moored in the valley; a light and bright steel bridge. It will reflect the sunlight during the day and absorb solar energy to return it at night. It will be a sober bridge, respecting the character of the genoese."








The project will be carried out by three Italian firms, construction firm Salini Impregilo, state-run shipbuilder Fincantieri's infrastructure subsidiary and the Italferr state railway subsidiary, which will be charged with engineering aspects.

Salini Impregilo and Fincantieri had formed a new company called Pergenova to oversee the project. Salini Impregilo said that the new Genoa bridge over the Polcevera River will have a 1.1-kilometer-long continuous steel deck with 20 spans and 19 elliptical piers. Fincantieri will build the steel structures at its Genoa-Sestieri shipyard and a facility near Verona, and transport elements to the worksite for assembly and welding, which the shipbuilder said would reduce operations to a minimum.

***​
*Updates*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Torre Piloti*
Design | Renzo Piano Building Workshop

The Torre Piloti is part of the new waterfront blueprint of the City of Genoa. The steel tower will be located in the harbour of Genoa: it will be 60 meters tall. Two elevators will lead people from the ground (2,000 sqm dedicated to offices and accommodation) to the top. Solar panels will produce renewable energy for the tower.






























Interview with Renzo Piano (in Italian)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Nuovo PalaSport Genova*

The Nuovo PalaSport Genova will host spaces for sports and for big events, a place to live every day, with areas dedicated to services, boutiques, restaurants, bars, etc. And then a large square open to the city, which revolves around a circular building (which is going to be refurbished too). This project is an integral part of the redevelopment of Genoa's eastern waterfront.










***​
*Updates*
















source: La Repubblica


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Parco Tecnologico degli Erzelli / Erzelli Smart City*
Design | Caputo Partnership

Called the "Acropolis" of Genova, Erzelli Smart City will be a model of research and innovation applied to a contemporary city. The project is grounded on the interpretation of infrastructure, culture, and lifestyle, by rejecting the idea of a city that is totally reliant on technological development. The masterplan is based on vertical stratification thanks to the territorial morphology. In this direction, the project provides several levels of mobility: the first one is dedicated to cars and goods vehicles, while the second level is available for pedestrian, bicycles and electric cars.

The urban scale of the transformation is a completion of the specialistic campus and it is able to regenerate other parts of the city thanks to the quality of the functional mix. The plan offers indeed university, hospital, residences, directional, receptive services, connected by the new park of Genova, where "empty" spaces represent relation and free time places. As a metaphor of the ancient Athenian Acropolis, the new city will be the center of complex society as it provides sustainable mobility, common spaces, natural resources, energy, education and integration between generations and social groups. 


















































































​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*One Works appointed to design the refurbishment and extension of Genoa Airport.*

Milan's based architecture firm One Works will deliver the final detailed design, through the revision, of the original project approved by Italian Civil Aviation Authority.

The passenger terminal project will involve the construction of a new 5,500 sqm, three-storey building, as well as the extensive restyling of the existing buildings with a particular focus on the areas that deliver a positive passenger experience, the entrance hall and boarding areas. The project also includes the preparation of a new baggage handling system, provided consultation with the Airport Development Engineering & Trading SA (AD-ET), and the prior preparation of the related services.

Completed within 36 months, the extension will offer staff and passengers departing from the "Cristoforo Colombo" a completely renewed experience, thanks to a 50% increase in security checkpoints and the inclusion of exciting new retail and food areas. The primary objective will be to deliver a new design that resolves the need to increase capacity in-line with the expected passenger traffic, whilst improving operational efficiency and raising quality standards throughout the airport.





















Interview with architect Giulio De Carli, One Works (in Italian)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Hennebique*
Project Team | E. Ameri, G. Borriello, A. Burzoni, A.M. Colombo, G. Garbarini, S. Malaspina, A. Pastorino, G. Pesce, C. Torre

Hotel, temporary student housing, convention center, offices, fitness center, commercial spaces, food court. All this will be created inside the Hennebique, the former granary silo of the port of Genoa. A 90-year concession was awarded to Vitali after the Italian real estate group won the public tender launched by Municipality of Genoa, the Liguria Region, the Port Authority.

The final project has not yet been officially unveiled and the next feasibility study is awaited. But among other things, the group has announced the goal of creating two internal courtyards. However, a private investment of about 100 million euros is expected, to which will be added 10 million of public contribution from the Port Authority. Redevelopment works will last from 12 to 15 months.








"The recovery of Hennebique is among our plans for the port area. We hope that the works can start within the summer", comments Liguria Governor, Giovanni Toti. "Genoa regains its historical characteristics, having this building restored, connecting the historic city with the sea is a cultural step forward, not just financial and business", says Genoa Mayor, Marco Bucci.

***

Preliminary Study











































































































































sources: repubblica.it | genovameravigliosa.com


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Piazza del Vento*
Design | OBR Open Building Research

Piazza del Vento is a collective multisensory permanent installation, where to celebrate the rite of urbanity of Genoa and the sea. The designers imagined a "field" of 57 masts in red maple wood and white steel, 12 meters tall and bound together with textile stay-cables with dacron jibs inferred on. On the top of each mast, a multiplicity of windex is placed, swing colored spinnaker's fabric highlighting the direction and the intensity of wind. By collaborating with musician Roberto Pugliese, the designers have created the soundscape "Melodies Mediterranee" activated by the action of the wind: a system of brass rods of different length, arranged according to a precise spatial scheme among the masts, reflects the sounds of the "Mare Nostrum" with chords from a Mediterranean music scale played by the wind.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*New Galliera Hospital*
design | Politecnica








​The new hospital is located downstream of the current hospital complex, in the hilly district of Carignano. The site has an extension of about 26,000 sqm and includes some free areas and some pavilions that are no longer functional to the health care structure and of no historical or architectural importance. Overall, an extension to the existing structure of 70,230 sqm is planned, for a total of 404 beds.








The new structure has a strong environmental and landscape value. The architectural composition of the complex has been defined following numerous landscape, urban, historical and monumental analyses that led to the definition of a tailor-made building, meeting all the needs of the new hospital perfectly integrated with the surrounding context. The new semi-hypogeal plate organically follows the irregular size of the lot, on which the three regular volumes of the hospital's wards are articulated, taking up the size of the urban scale defined by the surrounding buildings. A hyper-urban organism which is compact, solid and at the same time porous and open, thanks to the numerous patios and internal courtyards that give light and air to the spaces of the semi-hypogean plate. The aggregation of the model of the quintuple body allowed an excellent orientation to the hospital rooms, rationalization of the paths, optimization of the realization with identical structural mesh for wards and underlying plates, regular functional and modular spaces. The green covering of the sanitary plate follows the irregular footprint of the lot, while acting as a landscape device for organic sewing of the area.








The internal organisational system is based on the centrality of the patient and attention to ergonomics. A high-tech centre where diagnosis and treatment is carried out by processes and therefore with a vision of continuity and integration of care. From a functional point of view, the desire to create diagnosis and treatment services, with beds that are not differentiated by specialization but rather inserted in spaces where the centrality of the patient, becomes the fundamental aspect with respect to medical/surgical specializations. The structure has therefore been conceived in a compact way favouring the effectiveness of internal activities and the containment of management costs, reducing construction and maintenance costs.








All single and double beds wards have been designed according to criteria of flexibility, solar control and adequate privacy. In order to improve the efficiency of care and to optimize the relationship between assistants and caregivers, all wards have been designed to facilitate and rationalize the work of the operators. Each room is equipped with wardrobes accessible both from the external corridor and from inside the room. The necessary consumables and linen can thus be loaded, in view of Lean Production, without the patient being disturbed by the various distribution flows, facilitating and rationalizing the work of the operators.








The lower energy consumption and maximum efficiency are the objectives achieved by the plants design of the new Hospital. Both are based on the careful design of the building envelope with the adoption of all technologies capable of reducing the needs of users in advance, thanks to the use of renewable energy and through the choice of plant types that allow a rational use of primary energy.










***​


> The Regional Council of Liguria approved the definitive project for the construction of the new hospital, with an investment of 154 million euros. "We are ready for the public tender, and therefore construction works could begin in six months," said the Governor.
> 
> genova24.it


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

IThomas said:


> *Torre Piloti*
> Design | Renzo Piano Building Workshop
> 
> The Torre Piloti is part of the new waterfront blueprint of the City of Genoa. The steel tower will be located in the harbour of Genoa: it will be 60 meters tall. Two elevators will lead people from the ground (2,000 sqm dedicated to offices and accommodation) to the top. Solar panels will produce renewable energy for the tower.
> ...


*Cimolai*, a multinational construction and engineering company based in the Friuli-Venezia Giulia region, *won the public tender for the construction of the Torre Piloti designed by **Renzo Piano**. *Cimolai has been awarded the tender of the Ports of Genoa System Authority for the final and executive design and execution of the works.

The new tower will rise in the stretch of water overlooking the Jean Nouvel's pavilion and will represent a control point for maritime traffic, equipped with the most advanced technologies.

*Construction work should begin in the summer; with completion scheduled in 2023.*

ilsecoloxix.it / genova24.it / ligurianautica.com


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Updates *Various sites*



> Demolitions of the various construction sites that have started throughout the city: from the pavilions that will be replaced by the East Waterfront by Renzo Piano, to the Parodi bridge for a new district on the sea, to the demolition of the dam, now at an advanced stage.
> 
> genova.repubblica.it


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Genova Verticale*
design | Sbga Blengini Ghirardelli

Genoa will build a new cable car with an investment of 20-30 million euros. This project aims to connect the Begato Fortress -situated 450 meters above sea level on the mountains surrounding Genoa- with the city's historical center and port. The attempts to enhance the recently restored 19th century castle by improving its accessibilty. The fortress could become a center for various activities and events including trekking, climbing and mountain biking as well as a place to eat typical Ligurian dishes or attend shows at an open air theatre.































genova24.it


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

awsome!!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Genoa's east waterfront*
design | Renzo Piano Building Workshop

"The first important milestone will be April next year with the new Palasport and the canals with water inside. In June 2023 we will have all the buildings and almost all the structures ready, including the panoramic lift from Corso Aurelio Saffi. Only the Sailing House will be missing or maybe it will be ready too" says Mayor.








The demolition works are now complete. To date, the new western quay is almost finished. The new plant backbones in the subsoil are under construction and the excavations for the lowering of the sediments of both the building areas and the canals.
















The final design of the two vehicle bridges that will connect the "mainland" to the island, entirely surrounded by canals, has been completed, which will be occupied in the center by the Jean Nouvel pavilion, flanked by office buildings to the west and houses to the east. A new park will host 2,000 trees of Mediterranean species. An underground skate park will also be built here. Along the urban park there will be the seaside promenade until the Old Harbour, with a cycle-pedestrian path that represents the ideal continuation of Corso Italia, returning to the city the most prominent urban areas on the sea with a greater pedestrian vocation. The panoramic lift for public use close to the historic walls has been confirmed, with landings open to view but protected from the elements, which will constitute the direct vertical connection between the urban park and Corso Aurelio Saffi in front of the new Galliera hospital, in continuity with Villa Croce, via Vannucci and corso Mentana, thus guaranteeing the urban connection between the East Waterfront and the Carignano district.
































​genova24.it


----------

